# [Norwegian NR] Jonathan Hamstad 6.50 3x3 single



## (X) (Nov 16, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10205341214637036

The guy on the right is the former record holder, Morten. He held the record for over 4 years.

According to Jonathan this solve was had an OLL-skip, J-perm last layer.


----------



## JonathanH (Nov 16, 2014)

W00p
Mårten stilll loves me tho<3


----------



## (X) (Nov 16, 2014)

Post the reconstruction, Jonathan!


----------



## JonathanH (Nov 16, 2014)

Cant do it, I need the whole solve in HD :/


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 16, 2014)

What colour cross? Do you remember? I want to try and reconstruct by luck


----------



## (X) (Nov 16, 2014)

I think the scramble was

U' R' U2 F2 U' D B R2 D' B2
D2 F2 R B2 R' D2 L2 B2 R2

and it looks like he solves white cross.

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1722994124592799&pnref=story

Another angle


----------



## Rocky0701 (Nov 16, 2014)

I love Morten's reaction haha.


----------



## JonathanH (Nov 16, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EeDNnzZ_d6c

Here it is in HD


----------



## uyneb2000 (Nov 16, 2014)

"This video is private"

GJ


----------



## JonathanH (Nov 16, 2014)

damit, I'll fix


----------

